# Surprise! My first betta!



## Alegretto (Mar 21, 2021)

I didn’t mean to get me a betta today, but when you have a tank that’s just about ready to go... and when you see a poor betta in a cup with shredded fins and some real energy and attitude...

....yeah. So everyone, say hi to my dragonscale boy Bobbert!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Handsome boi!
will you be using some Indian almond leaf, or plain decaf rooibos tea for him?


----------



## Alegretto (Mar 21, 2021)

Believe it or not, I had actually ordered Indian almond leaves earlier today! They’ll get to me tomorrow, and you better believe he’s getting some! Aside from the fins he seems fine, so I think he’ll be okay for one night.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

good on you!


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

I love Bobbert 🥰


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Cute fish and I love his name!


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Beautiful fish! I can't wait for when he gets better! He'll be sooo beautiful and happy!


----------



## Katlyn Josephine (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello Bobbert! Enjoy taking care of him


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi Bobbert!
So out of all Bettas in the universe, it‘s him you‘ve chosen☺.

Great. I wish you 2 all of luck and would right from the start get into tea brewing!

It‘ll give you a higher concentration initially and you could store some in the fridge for water changes.

So excited,
Feanor


----------



## sylo (Sep 20, 2020)

What's up, Bobbert?


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Have fun!!! And good for you!


----------



## Alegretto (Mar 21, 2021)

Could be wishful thinking, or it could be the lighting, but Bobbert’s really getting some color in his fins... and I think there’s been some growth? Its only been a little over a week, so I could just be too eager. He’s a great little dude and seems to be super happy, though!









“Yo where my food at?”









Bobbert has also become a certified AT-AT commander for the Imperial Army. Down with the Rebel scum!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Wow. What a quick and successful career!
Congrats to Commander Bobbert 👏🏼🎖!

With his fins growing back so beautifully I‘m sure he hasn’t yet reached the last rung of the corporate ladder! Whereby his personality plays the most significant role of course!

Love Star Wars and love your joy with Bobbert!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I can not get over Bobbert's cuteness!!!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Isn't it great! They have such personalities. Love the pics and Bobbert looks like he is growing and enjoying his residence! Enjoy!


----------



## Alegretto (Mar 21, 2021)

No one asked for them, but you’re still getting them! BOBBERT PICTURES! Yay! He’s really getting so much more color in him, and I finally got a picture showing off his iridescence on his scales! He’s mad at me though because I just cleaned his tank...










I can’t believe how much color has come to him since I got him! He’s such an awesome little dude— I love him so much


----------



## Nuttavet (Feb 28, 2021)

Why is his tail like that? What is his tail type?


----------



## Alegretto (Mar 21, 2021)

Nuttavet said:


> Why is his tail like that? What is his tail type?


Part of it is the angle of the picture, part of it is from the fact that his fins were so badly torn and bitten when I got him a few weeks ago— honestly the sad condition of his tail and fins were why I got him to begin with. There’s been some regrowth, but still not enough for me to tell yet. Here’s a pic with a slightly better view of his tail as he sulks:


----------



## Nuttavet (Feb 28, 2021)

Compare to your first picture the last picture tail seems to regrow.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Alegretto said:


> No one asked for them, but you’re still getting them! BOBBERT PICTURES! Yay! He’s really getting so much more color in him, and I finally got a picture showing off his iridescence on his scales! He’s mad at me though because I just cleaned his tank...
> 
> View attachment 1029543
> 
> ...


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Bobbert looks awesome! I'm so happy that he got a wonderful owner like you and a chance at a good life


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

BTW, I know that his fins are not very happy, but they still look cool! they remind me of a snowflake.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Glad he‘s doing so fine!
Still in command of his vessel and fighting the rebels?
Although we don‘t know (and it’s not important for his well being) I‘ll give it a try and think he might be a Rosetail.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh my gosh, what a difference! He looks so very happy. 💚💛❤ I love the name Bobbert!


----------



## Alegretto (Mar 21, 2021)

Holy cow, its only been a month and Bobbert looks like a completely different fish! I just thought he looked extra handsome today. I just wish I could get a picture that does justice regarding the iridesence on his scales— he shimmers such a pretty blue!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Congrats on Bobbert! How is he doing a month later now?


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Just saw your post he definitley does! Wowee!!


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Bobberts tail looks like it's healing quite well! I'm so glad he's doing so good😊!!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

He looks completely different from when you got him. Great job! He’s beautiful! 😍


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Nova betta said:


> He looks completely different from when you got him. Great job! He’s beautiful! 😍


He really does! ha


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh goodness what a difference! He looks amazing - clearly he must love his new home


----------



## Alegretto (Mar 21, 2021)

FINALLY snapped a pic that shows off Bobbert’s iridescence. I love this little dude so much!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Bobbert shines! And you made it happen🥰.


----------



## S_olh17 (Apr 25, 2019)

Awww, I love your photos of him! Bobbert is a beautiful boy❤


----------



## Alegretto (Mar 21, 2021)

So Bobbert got a tankmate: Skub the snail! Bobbert is unimpressed with this development, but he’s shown little interest in Skub.


----------

